# [LSD Subthread] LSD Duration



## acidicweed_69

*The Big&Dandy LSD Thread*​
Everywhere ive ever read states that an LSD trip lasts 8-12 hours, however ive done it 5 times and each time my visuals will have stopped by about hour 5-6 and then i will normally hav 2 or more hours coming down which i hate lol. (comign down as in between sober nn tripping and unable 2 sleep). 

wot ive been taking is definantly acid. so my question is would a higher dose make the trip last longer, or is that how it is for most people? tthe most ive taken is 4 doses of weak-ish acid or 2 hits of good acid, both times i got pretty far out there but always started 2 get normal around hour 6.

thanks.


----------



## Swerlz

I know what you mean... sometimes ill be coming done around the 6-7 hour mark.. but i also have had some doses that would be going strong at around the 8-9 hour mark..

i think itll depend on the purity of it.. the visuals usually end for around 7 hours, then the body feeling would go away after bout 11 hours


----------



## alt 14

I'm willing to bet the duration times you read were of the entire experience including afterglow.


----------



## Filkins

Plus the trip isnt done when visuals are, 
It's also affecting your thinking and other stuff.


----------



## malakaix

Yeah i find my visuals are gone around the 6/7hour mark.. but i'll still be tripping mentally.. my thinking will still be heavily effected.

Usually when the visuals stop i'll just close my eyes and listen too music more, it sounds amazing


----------



## LSDreamer

I have visuals up to 12 hours. Maybe you're just not looking close enough.


----------



## Jabberwocky

the peak lasts about 6 hours on some good strong clean LSD. Tailing effects for another 4-6 (before sleep can be attained).


----------



## inotocracy

LSDreamer said:
			
		

> I have visuals up to 12 hours. Maybe you're just not looking close enough.



mmm, I don't think you should have to be focusing to notice visuals.


----------



## swilow

Once again, its probably slightly different for everyone....if I've taken a large dose, I'll still be fried 12 hours later, but of a standard 130ug~ dose, the visuals are minor at +12h but the mindtrip can still be occurring.


----------



## LSDreamer

inotocracy said:
			
		

> mmm, I don't think you should have to be focusing to notice visuals.



I think you're missing some of the subtleties of LSD, then.


----------



## swilow

^Different folks, different strokes and all thut.


----------



## andyffer

It will be my cousin and I first time. After reading everything possible about LSD the only question I have is whether or not my cousin and I should do it at the same time?

Would it be kind of better, effects-wise? like he says "wow you see that hippo in the sky?" and it suddenly appears in the sky.

Or should I have me or my cousin be a sitter for our trips?
6-12 hours of sitting me seems like a long time. I guess he would be able to talk to me and we could drive places to keep him alive and not totally board.

what do you think?


----------



## andyffer

andyffer said:


> It will be my cousin and I first time. After reading everything possible about LSD the only question I have is whether or not my cousin and I should do it at the same time?
> 
> Would it be kind of better, effects-wise? like he says "wow you see that hippo in the sky?" and it suddenly appears in the sky.
> 
> Or should I have me or my cousin be a sitter for our trips?
> 6-12 hours of sitting me seems like a long time. I guess he would be able to talk to me and we could drive places to keep him alive and not totally board.
> 
> what do you think?



um yeah...

anybody?


----------



## Black

andyffer said:


> It will be my cousin and I first time. After reading everything possible about LSD the only question I have is whether or not my cousin and I should do it at the same time?
> 
> Would it be kind of better, effects-wise? like he says "wow you see that hippo in the sky?" and it suddenly appears in the sky.
> 
> Or should I have me or my cousin be a sitter for our trips?
> 6-12 hours of sitting me seems like a long time. I guess he would be able to talk to me and we could drive places to keep him alive and not totally board.
> 
> what do you think?



do it together. much more fun that way.

btw, there will be no hippo in the sky. it'll be more like "wow look at that tree", "whoa, i see it, it's wonderful" 
don't expect hallucinations. most likely (if you keep your dose in reasonable levels, which i highly advise!) there will be just distortions of reality like a little movement, colors, maybe some fractal patterns.


----------



## andyffer

Black said:


> do it together. much more fun that way.
> 
> btw, there will be no hippo in the sky. it'll be more like "wow look at that tree", "whoa, i see it, it's wonderful"
> don't expect hallucinations. most likely (if you keep your dose in reasonable levels, which i highly advise!) there will be just distortions of reality like a little movement, colors, maybe some fractal patterns.



I dont expect any until we drop like 3 tabs at a time (wont be for a long time)

I was using the hippo as an example of experience a better trip with both of us doing it. 

Do things normally change colors? or does it just breathe in and out and we see color blobs. 
I know every trip is different, but things breathing in and out is a reoccurrence so maybe the color changing is?


----------



## jamaica0535

andyffer said:


> Do things normally change colors? or does it just breathe in and out and we see color blobs.
> I know every trip is different, but things breathing in and out is a reoccurrence so maybe the color changing is?



during the night color shifts aren't as noticeable in my experience... 

i kayaked under a blue and purple sky on 1 tab a couple months back.... but for the most part colors are just exceptionally vibrant...



> The sky was yellow and the sun was blue



Line from Scarlet Begonias by the Grateful Dead...

but yea, trip with your cousin... trip sitters are irritating, its much more entertaining to have someone experiencing the same thing, i either trip with someone, or i trip my myself... but trip with someone your first time... on a hit or two a sitter is not really a necessity. The only reason having a sober person along is to drive you places... Car rides on acid are fun, roll down the windows and enjoy the ride...


----------



## swilow

andyffer said:


> I dont expect any until we drop like 3 tabs at a time (wont be for a long time)
> 
> I was using the hippo as an example of experience a better trip with both of us doing it.
> 
> Do things normally change colors? or does it just breathe in and out and we see color blobs.
> I know every trip is different, but things breathing in and out is a reoccurrence so maybe the color changing is?



Melting, spinning, patterning, morphing, breathing- which can be tken to mean different things all occur on LSD, for me even at low doses. I find it annoying- it feels like things are broken. Things don't change colour as such, but they might gain some unique extradimension. You might find that, after looking at somethg blue, blue blobs and sparkles appear everywhere- like a bit of the lght0colour got stuck in your brain  As to hippos, that would be great...but your more likely to noti ce that your cousin contains every human beings face and likes to switch them as you talk. Quite odd.  Just keep an open mind; I saw Billy Connoly (scottish comedian) in the sky when I was utterly fucked on acid....hwever, it was in a cloud formation and goddamnit if everyone I was with didn't see it to. To be precise, it was his left side profile


----------



## jamaica0535

swilow said:


> I saw Billy Connoly (scottish comedian) in the sky when I was utterly fucked on acid....hwever, it was in a cloud formation and goddamnit if everyone I was with didn't see it to. To be precise, it was his left side profile



I saw a Mario silhouette in the trees at night once... 

just the sort of mario out of the old side scrolling games jumping in the air...


----------



## swilow

^Its odd- psychedelics are so profound, yet we're seeing Marios and Billy connolys side profile?? WTF?? :D:D


----------



## Black

andyffer said:


> Do things normally change colors? or does it just breathe in and out and we see color blobs.
> I know every trip is different, but things breathing in and out is a reoccurrence so maybe the color changing is?



color changing doesn't happen too often with me. but i see color overlays on every trip. most prominent are some things that look like neon glowing tibal tatoos in people's faces. i have yet to have a trip that doesn't feature those.
tbh i've found the breathing to be a very rare effect. only noticable if i expect it and focus on it. things swaying in the (nonexistent  ) wind is ime quite common though. but i guess everyone's different.


----------



## malakaix

I get the breathing effect if i stare into the distance.. it looks like everything is shifted onto different levels.. and is wiggling/breathing.

I dont really get color changes, but i do get colors that seem to have a 'glowing' aura around it like a neon light would.. there's been rare occasions where for exmaple i see a flower on a curtain and it starts to grow/expand and then shrink again.. thats alot of fun, but it doesnt happen too often with me.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

I have found an inspiration for a painting - three trees I morphed into Van Gogh-esque color swirls - need to wait for next autumn however...trees in my village on one side of a main road...wow that as awesome...

20 minutes into a trip - I had 2 drops of the strongest acid I've ever tried, from Switzerland allegedly, but brought over from the US.


----------



## ODB

Black said:


> color changing doesn't happen too often with me. but i see color overlays on every trip. most prominent are some things that look like neon glowing tibal tatoos in people's faces. i have yet to have a trip that doesn't feature those.
> tbh i've found the breathing to be a very rare effect. only noticable if i expect it and focus on it. things swaying in the (nonexistent  ) wind is ime quite common though. but i guess everyone's different.



That sounds real simillar to the trip from the dose I had with th hoffman painting of him sitting holding a cat.


----------



## Black

ODB said:


> That sounds real simillar to the trip from the dose I had with th hoffman painting of him sitting holding a cat.



about 60% of trips i've had were on hofmann blotters (and those trips my descriptions above best). maybe there's something to the picture on it after all


----------



## killo

I was daytripping one time on 2 blotters.

I was walking down a dirt road through some woods and it looked like the trees on both sides of the road were swaying to the right, then  to the left like they were put up against a curved mirror or something.

Very trippy and groovy!


----------



## B9

swilow said:


> ^Its odd- psychedelics are so profound, yet we're seeing Marios and Billy connolys side profile?? WTF?? :D:D



I like Billy Connolly, I'd even go as far as to suggest he has moments of profoundeness. 

Mario I couldn't comment upon.


----------



## phishy2

i've had everything turn into bananas on a nice dose of acid during a grateful dead concert.
yup, everything was bananas!!!  me, the band, everything was colored like bananas  It was bananas!!!!


----------



## ricardo08

ive only done acid twice, both times were pretty good. i was looking down a long, straight road and it was moving up and down like small waves and i could feel it under my feet. pretty fun


----------



## SKL

I've never had any true hallucinations (i.e. seeing shit that isn't there), but only typical visuals ... objects breathing/morphing/shimmering, fractals, and so on ... and I've taken some pretty high doses. I think it is all about your state of mind and your expectations, though. But the mind, in such an impressionable state, can often convince itself that it is seeing things, I think ... the same phenomenon where you see an image in a cloud, magnified by 1000 or so.


----------



## kevina

wud it be a good idea for me to do weed n bickies after the come down on one tab of lsd?
first time doing lsd 
and about third time doing pills (bickies)
nd like 200th time doing weed?


----------



## Clean_Cut

Hey... does lsd give a similar comedown to mdma? like is serontonin used up? Is the week or so of feeling down also assosciated with acid?


----------



## Fishface

Tends to be the other way - being left with an afterglow - things being right with the world'n'all


----------



## Shambles

kevina said:


> wud it be a good idea for me to do weed n bickies after the come down on one tab of lsd?
> first time doing lsd
> and about third time doing pills (bickies)
> nd like 200th time doing weed?



I very much doubt you'll be wanting to take ecstasy after your first LSD experience. Suspect you'll be somewhat distracted for a while 

Having said that, it's not physically dangerous or anything sinister like that and many people say that it's great - synergises well. Personally, I'd not bother with the pills - especially as you are not overly familiar with them let alone the acid -  first time and just soak up the acidic Goodness 

Weed is great on the comedown of acid. Great whilst on acid too, in fact. As long as you like weed. Some folks can find it quite intense but if you're well used to weed then it's all good %)



Clean_Cut said:


> Hey... does lsd give a similar comedown to mdma? like is serontonin used up? Is the week or so of feeling down also assosciated with acid?



Nup. Far from it. You may feel tired when it's over, but this is mainly down to being up all night (assuming you dose in the evening) and your mind working overtime to take in whatr it's just experienced. As Mr Fishy said, the afterglow is incredible and you tend to feel grrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clean_Cut

So...the negative affects of MDMA use are serontonin depletion...what exactly is a negative affect of LSD? Because I cant seem to find any! lol


----------



## phan

^me neither... I think it's because there aren't any *shrugs*


----------



## cosmicfrequency

Ohhh yess, nakedness and LSD go hand in hand. Specially on a sandswept deserted beach, in the middle of a hot day. Mmmmmmm. Spasm in my casm. 

Anyway, re. weed with acid. Personally, i LOVE a good toke during the COMEDOWN.
For my ball/prom, i dropped, didn't sleep at all for about 32 hours, had a puff, and still managed to get WAY intense visuals. MJ is wicked for pro-longing a buzz.


----------



## cosmicfrequency

Clean_Cut said:


> So...the negative affects of MDMA use are serontonin depletion...what exactly is a negative affect of LSD? Because I cant seem to find any! lol



Well, i heard each trip was like taking an ice-cream scoop out of your brain.


----------



## Shambles

You heard wrong then, Cosmicfrequency 

There are really no phsyical or mental problems related to LSD use at all. The only potential difficulty I can think of is if a trip brings up some deep emotional stuff as that can be quite overwhelming. Even if that happens, it tends to almost always be a great healing thing in the long run.

LSD certainly doesn't "take ice-cream scoops out of your brain"


----------



## malakaix

cosmicfrequency said:


> Well, i heard each trip was like taking an ice-cream scoop out of your brain.



Haha, thats a new one.


----------



## dread

Yeah and it melts your spine too.


----------



## The Winner!!

Wow umm, I was just wondering. Since I done acid, people have been dissapointed in me because "drugs are bad for you" and they say I'm harming myself by doing acid. 

Is there any actual health risks to lsd use?..


----------



## TheAppleCore

The Winner!! said:


> Wow umm, I was just wondering. Since I done acid, people have been dissapointed in me because "drugs are bad for you" and they say I'm harming myself by doing acid.



Well then you can politely tell them that they are wrong indeed! Although LSD ~can~ cause harm when used irresponsibly and/or excessively, used in moderation it is a very healthy, therapeutic, and all-around beneficial drug (in my, and many others' experience).



> Is there any actual health risks to lsd use?



Yes, but not physical. The primary mental health risks include schizophrenia, which is mainly seen in users who have a genetic predisposition for such disease; and HPPD which isn't terribly common. Although there have been cases in which controlled LSD use under clinical supervision has helped schizophrenics deal with their symptoms a great deal (you can find them if you search on BL).


----------



## Solipsis

I just remembered a specific and funny effect I got from LSD once: I saw this picture:






and very shortly after I talked with my then- girl next door. She is half-asian, quite pretty, and slightly resembling the girl in the picture, which made me see the double set of mounts and eyes in her face as well lol!


----------



## zooms

^haha, when you say she resembles the girl in the pic, I hope to god you mean without the 4 eyes and 2 mouths ;DDD. Yeh sorry, I know I`m not funny ;<



cosmicfrequency said:


> Ohhh yess, nakedness and LSD go hand in hand. Specially on a sandswept deserted beach, in the middle of a hot day. Mmmmmmm. Spasm in my casm.
> 
> Anyway, re. weed with acid. Personally, i LOVE a good toke during the COMEDOWN.
> For my ball/prom, i dropped, didn't sleep at all for about 32 hours, had a puff, and still managed to get WAY intense visuals. MJ is wicked for pro-longing a buzz.



The lack of sleep would partly be the reason of your intense visuals anyway. Tripping while tired just intensifies it.


----------



## CastorTroy

kevina said:


> wud it be a good idea for me to do weed n bickies after the come down on one tab of lsd?
> first time doing lsd
> and about third time doing pills (bickies)
> nd like 200th time doing weed?



I have no idea what bickies are, but weed is a GREAT supplement to an acid trip. Smoke a moderate sized bowl about 7 hours into the trip, when you're coming down and you'll go right back up practically to the peak of the acid trip for the next 2 hours. It can be quite intense, though.

I feel that cannabis and LSD have a very similar headspace. It's as though LSD takes you to the same place cannabis does, but WAY WAY higher.


----------



## MarkRenton

CastorTroy said:


> I have no idea what bickies are, but weed is a GREAT supplement to an acid trip. Smoke a moderate sized bowl about 7 hours into the trip, when you're coming down and you'll go right back up practically to the peak of the acid trip for the next 2 hours. It can be quite intense, though.
> 
> *I feel that cannabis and LSD have a very similar headspace. It's as though LSD takes you to the same place cannabis does, but WAY WAY higher*.



Agreed completely. On my last trip I realized weed "high' and acid "high" is really the same feelings and thoughts just intensified (and by intensified I mean VERY and that's what makes tripping so great). I've gotten pretty bored of weed overall because I recognize that it's an interesting frame of reference to experience life but it's just so much better while tripping.


----------



## Streetlight545

*How long does an acid trip last?*

So I'm getting acid for the first time tomorrow.  I already read erowid so i know how long the trip lasts but that's not what I'm asking.  How long is it obvious that you're tripping for?  How long do you have dilated eyes?  I've done mushrooms and salvia numerous times but I'm still kind of nervous to drop for the first time.  If i give myself 8 and a half hours would that be enough to come down to the point where it's hard to tell I'm tripping?


----------



## digginx

when i take 2 hits it takes about 2 hours to come up and then i trip for 8-10 hours before coming down.


----------



## Folley

Dont do acid in a situation where you might be caught. It will fill your trip with paranoia and fear and take away from the wonderful experience that is LSD.

BUT to answer your question, usually when I take acid I trip hard for a good 6 hours, with slight visuals lasting until I go to sleep. And if you can handle your shit no one should be able to know that your high anyways, hell I had a convo with my parents my first time on acid while their face was morphing/twisting.. thats when they cared about smoking weed too


----------



## Qnick

For acid 8 hours works as a general rule of thumb, but it could take a bit to kick in, and if strong could leave you feeling a little stimulated past the 8 hour mark.

But it's also a good idea not to plan a psychedelic trip in a strict time envelope, if you want to take acid take it on a day where you can devote the entire rest of the day to it and not have to worry about later commitments.


----------



## Enter Galactic

A good acid trip lasts forever.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I'd avoid tripping in a situation like this if you're inexperienced cause it sounds like you might have some sort of commitment whether it be a job, parents, etc. and you don't want the wrong people to find out you use psychedelics.


----------



## I NUK3D U

5-6 hours for me.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

It really depends on how strong the acid is. Drug dealers are going to tell you that your particular trip had been blessed byTimothy Leary but the reality is you cant really tell how potent its going to be until it kicks in.

You could take a corner and fall through the doors of perception for a day and a half  or you could have a whole one  and be left looking through the keyhole.

Wishing you groovy vibes and positivity on your first trip :D 

Its a rite of passage!


----------



## thizzlam

I noticed a nice after glow of bubbly energy for a week after off some fluff!


----------



## Solipsis

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_effects.shtml

taken from that great site ^ is this:






Total Duration
6 - 11 hrs
Onset
20 - 60 mins
Coming Up
15 - 30 mins
Plateau
3 - 6 hrs
Coming Down
3 - 5 hrs


After Effects
2 - 5 hrs
Hangover / Day After
- - -


----------



## Streetlight545

Ok, thanks a lot.  I have to see my parents tomorrow night so i guess I'll just save it for another day when i have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Flickering

Good idea.

For me, it takes an hour and a half to peak, then it diminishes after about five hours, but it still hangs around for the next sixteen hours or so. I'm still going "Life is beautiful and everything is so colourful!" while my friends are hung over and would rather not talk.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Very wise Streetlight.. acid has a tendency to magnify whatever youre feeling so take it when youve got nothing heavy on your mind 

There's nothing stopping you have having a little nibble before you do a whole trip .. to sort 
of acclimatise yourself :D

Peace n Love


----------



## obleo

You made the right choice! Save it until you have an entrie free day. Turn off your phone and just slip away. 
If you must go in public just own it : ) LSD is amazing when you have no obligations except to have meaningful wonderful experience. 

Good luck : )


----------



## NoArtFlav

a sensation of something comes within about 45 mins for most of my friends..then about an hour-2 in it turns to the typical psychedelia experience. 10 hours from start to the start of the end...is tylipcal timing in my cicrle. with a afterglow for 6-8 hours. the next day is mostly just a new apperictiation of earth and a wish that you noticed the things you did while on acid long before or wish you kept that feeling from the last trip..

someimes a great hike in nature in public or a park is amazing! but for first timers, the outdoors can be sensoryoverload for some. I had a friend where the thought every tree was staring at him and talkig shit  . we went inside and put on beatles and watched discovery. I went out to the fire listening to BoC and was stuck in a mindloop for an hour on "what is life" haha...eventually i looked at the tree ahead of me. and it ws the answer "at the time"...Green is life...life is green. So I pulled out my coloered pencils and all my green ones and drew trees...%) helped get out of the loop/


----------



## obleo

Haha, thinking about the trees talking shit makes me laugh! Haha in a good way  
I would definitly agree about first times and being outside. LSD has a tendency to be overwhelming outside of you aren't prepared. 

My first trip on acid was outside and I remember I couldn't talk to any of my buds I just could not get any words out at all. And I felt I was looking every where in all directions. My head was moving all over like a crazy man haha  

If you need to trip out side it's nice to have a safe house or something near by so you can walk there. In early trips I just kept wanting to do different things, from hiking, to inside paintings, back outside, inside, haha.


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

I was fortunate enough to take my first trip in Thailand about 20 year ago.. so the tree I was both hugging and chatting to was a palm tree  

( Dangerous in the extreme, I've since  found out, since Coconuts falling on yer head is 
apparently the number one cause of death in Thailand !!.. And a bit stupid since that Thai
tree probs didn't understand much English.

♫ I talk to the trees but they dont listen to meee ♫


----------



## obleo

Hahaha man, is that really true?? Do that many people chill under palm trees and get nailed in the dome haha. If it's true I shouldn't laugh, but it makes me laugh a little


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

Its no laughing matter obleo. They are lethal. The Thais have a saying:

_'chao buổi sáng Có gì mới không?_

Which roughly translated means:

_It is a foolhardy man who rides his elephant on a windy day._


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

On a_ really_ windy day it would be foolhardy to sit in front of a window!


----------



## Black

YellowPolkaDotHalo said:


> Dangerous in the extreme, I've since  found out, since Coconuts falling on yer head is
> apparently the number one cause of death in Thailand !!



afair it's the number one cause of death after traffic accidents (if you leave out the usual diseases). i still walk quickly while under a coconut tree (and avoid it when it's windy) 
it's much more relaxed in india. the locals told me that in india coconuts may fall down near people, but never onto people 

@topic
i'd never plan any activity where i'd have to appear sober to people after an acid trip. even if the intensity drops off at the 5 hour mark (at medium doses, i've had trips where i made the contact again with reality (followed by a very rapid comedown) after no less than 12 hours), i'm usually exhausted and just want to chill or sleep for the rest of the day. nowadays i wouldn't even take acid when i had to work the next day...


----------



## YellowPolkaDotHalo

I used to sunbathe under coconut trees in Thailand Black .. its insanity!!..

Yes you are right the Hindu coconut does tend to gravitate away from the passerby. I think
 they are more advanced spiritually.


----------



## kman1898

*LSD duration*

So I've taken a good bit of LSD in my day and I've been thinking about this for a while. So according to Tikal and anytime I have ever taken L before, tested and legit sources, it always lasted no more than 12 hours. I have taken upwards of 20 hits of 100 ug before with it always lasting 12 or less hours. Any information I have ever researched or heard about says that if you take enough, not necessarily a thumbprint, then you can trip for days. What does the science say about this and how true is this?


----------



## sekio

LSD like all drugs has a half life, if you take so much acid that even 1/32 of what you took would be an active dose... then you'll still have a whole shitload of LSD in your body after 24 hours and it will probably be still making you feel funny.

This is not to say that you should even attempt this as high doses of LSD can be very intense.


----------



## bluedolphin

I have had a handful or two of LSD trips which extended into the near 24 hour mark. This was because they were a fairly high dose, hit me particularly hard, I was sleep deprived, etc.

But the peak effects have never lasted more than 8 hours, and normally it's about 12 hours for a trip on the dot.

The length of the trip doesn't seem to be much related to how much you take (unless you're talking eating a sheet or something I imagine that could last a while) -- but more about your surroundings, how much sleep you *haven't* been able to get, how much pot you probably smoked on the comedown, and a bit of luck.

Some LSD kicks in fully in around 30-45 minutes and other LSD it's almost 2 hours before you realize it's going to be good acid. I think the body is more efficient at breaking chemicals down sometimes than others.


----------



## Foreigner

You took 20 x 100ug = 2000ug? Jesus.


----------



## onetwo

Well the peak effects normally only last that long but the lingering after effects for me at least, last a good while longer than the initial 8-12.


----------



## Ismene

The pleasant, psychedelic effects last 6-8 hours. That seems to be when your receptors stop producing psychedelic effects. Anything over this is usually just a pain in the fucking arse stimulant effect that stops you from sleeping. 

You don't trip for 24 hours. But you can keep eating it and getting a stimulant effect for as long as you want. You'd be as well drinking a cup of coffee than wasting all your LSD tho.

Anyone who tells you they were seeing pink elephants for "like days on end dude" is just a bullshitter.


----------



## dextrodoctor

The time i had an lsd solution and i was laying tabs i stupidly dropped a bunch of the solution around 1 to 3 mg my mouth i tripped for a solid 13 hours with an agonizing 15 hour comedown and a long body buzzing hangover after that.

to add something it could also attribute to how it was coated in my mouth the solution was a 5:1 ratio so i had quite a bit in my mouth i may have absorbed some over time and ect. but i think this is unlikely. but most of my trips off lsd have been around 7 hours.


----------



## effingcustie

LSD tends to be one of the most variable drugs for me in terms of duration.  Sometimes I am pretty much down by 6-7 hours, sometimes I'm still tripping pretty hard at 10-12.  Dosage has an effect on this, but still sometimes low doses will last quite a long time and high doses will be over quickly.


----------



## Splitz

Find it fairly amusing how some people get 'hangovers'. Some do, others never fail to get a very enjoyable afterglow. I find it hard to sleep after acid but I never feel too knackered to function. It's great


----------



## kman1898

sekio said:


> LSD like all drugs has a half life, if you take so much acid that even 1/32 of what you took would be an active dose... then you'll still have a whole shitload of LSD in your body after 24 hours and it will probably be still making you feel funny.
> 
> This is not to say that you should even attempt this as high doses of LSD can be very intense.



This is kinda what I mean but I'm not sure. What I'm referring to is when someone takes upwards of 10mg of dose. I've only taken a max of 2 mg. people I know and am friends with and have read on other forums about have taken 10mg or more 100+ 100 mic hits or 1000s of 40 mic hits. When they take these doses they trip for a few days, the hardest anyone could trip. When they take this amount it's called a print or thumbprint. So I would like more info on this and why it happens?


----------



## Ismene

kman1898 said:


> When they take these doses they trip for a few days, the hardest anyone could trip.



Nah, that's bullshit. Your brain only has so many receptors. If you take a 1000 hits of acid you don't trip a thousand times harder and longer than if you take 1 hit. Once your receptors are full the rest just floats around your system until it's pissed out. 

The placebo effect will play a big part in this - if you give a big dose to someone he's going to think "I'm going to trip harder than I ever have". His imagination takes over the rest.


----------



## my3rdeye

Can anyone find a reference to thumbprints before 2003 when that chinacat guy on shroomery made up the story?


----------



## kman1898

Well what about whiterasta? And I know a handful of people from my connections, who definitely wouldnt be caught dead on a forum like this posting stuff, who claim to have done it and it's always a similar experience


----------



## Ismene

I suppose the problem is finding anyone honest tho - most people feel they have to say "Dude, I was like seeing pink elephants for a fornight" so their mates think they're hardcore.


----------



## Splitz

The handy thing about that Ismene, is that any semi-experienced/educated user can tell that bollocks apart from the truth. Most people I meet think doing acid in the first place is hardcore enough, quite wrongly. Don't get the fear factor, really don't. Anyway sorry I've gone completely ot.


----------



## freedstar

Splitz said:


> Find it fairly amusing how some people get 'hangovers'. Some do, others never fail to get a very enjoyable afterglow. I find it hard to sleep after acid but I never feel too knackered to function. It's great



I've had trips where I felt very burnt out afterwards but it is surely due to smoking too much weed. Although too much smoking alone leaves me feeling pretty zonked. 

I know several people who will never take LSD without smoking. It tends to be something people overlook when it comes to how LSD makes you feel or any anxiety felt.


----------



## Ismene

Splitz said:


> The handy thing about that Ismene, is that any semi-experienced/educated user can tell that bollocks apart from the truth. Most people I meet think doing acid in the first place is hardcore enough, quite wrongly. Don't get the fear factor, really don't. Anyway sorry I've gone completely ot.



A lot of people arn't that experienced tho splitz, including me for a long time. I remembered believing this idea that "You could trip for days on end". Then I finally got enough acid to try it and the trip ended after 8 fucking hours no matter how much you took. I just wasted a shitload of acid. That's when I realised some fucker was telling porkies. 

Mind you - I still felt kinda tempted to say "Dude, I took like 2000 mics and I tripped for 3 days straight dancing with a pink elephant in just my underpants..". It would've sounded a lot better than the reality that's for sure.


----------



## kman1898

But I'm talking about people that I know for a fact have access to gram quantities and none of them ever talk that nonsense of pink elephants it's always extremely reminiscent of a real acid trip. And when you say you've had access to copious amounts of dose that you yourself took what are we talking; like how many micrograms did you take and how pure was the acid. Plus it's never been said to be by a reliable source that they saw anything more than a more intense version of if you are tripping on lower quantities and it's always just longer. By definition LSD or LAD does not cause something to be there that actually isn't, aka pink elephants. It's only been documented to cause visual distortions.


----------



## Ismene

But if they're saying they tripped on acid for 3 days they may as well be saying they danced with the pink elephant.


----------



## kman1898

So you're telling me that after chinacat made that post about the ego death, etc that from that day on people started to "talk about thumbprints" because if that's what you're saying then why would whiterasta say an almost identical story? Plus all of my connections say they have experienced similarities to that trip when they have never heard of or read either of these posts. 

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/1427364/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## laugh

interesting. you realise this chinacat cat also states somewhat regularly the 'he never returned', do you think he's trying to convey something here? he also states he doesn't do lsd anymore, then goes onto say he only does lsd 4 times per year in combination with dmt and mushroom...im sure he has had a lot of lsd but im not sure everything he says is coherent, or complete truth. damn interesting link though, cheers for it!



> By definition LSD or LAD does not cause something to be there that actually isn't, aka pink elephants.



you are sort of contradicting yourself in saying you cant or dont see pink elephants but you believe all these other guys stories. personally i think you can see anything you want to see, with or without drugs. are you religious?

the psychedelic experience is extremely difficult to convey with mere words, anyone thats bee there understands. ineffable perhaps.

its all just thoughts in a head man, electrical impulses and chemical reactions.


----------



## kman1898

In non of there stories do they say anything about seeig something that isn't there. I also agree with this. Not quite sure where that got misconstrued


----------



## laugh

umm the guys talking about dying and speaking with god. im not sure he is dead, died, or spoke to god...

i know if i dosed 2000ug i would be tripping well past the 12 hour mark, however i really don't see any point to dosing that high, maybe if i had just been diagnosed with a terminal disease, or knew i only had a very limited amount of time in this life left i would push it.

what is the answer you want to hear/hoped to hear? what does your insight, good bit of experience, and insight tell you?

chinacat;



> Once that amount of LSD is injested you are never the same,ever!!!
> Most prints turn out very well. It's not like there made availble to anybody.
> Usually the person is deemed ready by those who can tell.They are taken care of before and after the print by the family, this may take up to a week before your functioning again. Sometimes skeptics are printed, but there reactions are usually very, very shattering. It's hard when your whole belief system explodes and the truth is revealed. You basically have to start from scratch. All those years you thought you knew the truth and God, then in a matter of minutes you find you didn't know shit, then you die. . This is all related to first prints. Repeated prints later are less traumatic and not nearlly as shattering.
> Most folks I know that have done prints rarely do LSD anymore. There's really know need to except for nostalgia. I do know one brother( who gave me my first print) who is in his mid sixties and still eats crystal.
> I don't know if I ever will again. I have courted the idea , and mabye will again someday.


----------



## Ismene

You get a lot of people who have taken LSD who feel the need to claim "I took more than you, I'm more hardcore, if you havn't spoken to God and had an Ego-death you don't know as much as me". It's just dick-sizing. It makes them feel special and important. They get known on the internet as "that guy who took a lot of acid like some renegade rock n roll star". 

If you met them face to face you'd probably meet some guy about 5 foot one, bottle-thick glasses with really sweaty feet who still lives with his parents at the age of 47.


----------



## Ismene

kman1898 said:


> In non of there stories do they say anything about seeig something that isn't there.



Don't get hung up on the pink elephants kman, that was just a turn of phrase. You can't trip for 3 days however much you take. If you took 2000mics the psychedelic bit would last for about 8 hours, just like it always dose. You might feel a residual physical effect but even that I'm not sure of. I remember 8 hours after I'd taken 3 blotters, I thought I wanna trip some more so I'll take another thousand mics. I felt absolutely nothing and even the physical effects didn't last any longer. I still went to bed about 2 hours later. If your receptors are full the rest is just pissed out of your body with no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Ismene

Good post fixing. I hadn't thought about Tim or Terence in regard to this. 

I'm not sure I'd put Terence or Tim Leary in that category tho - they had a lot of thought behind what they said. I think Tim, even tho he was around in the 60s, tried to talk some sense. It would have been very easy for him to try and claim to be the hardest of the hardcore but I don't think he did.

Always felt a soft spot for Tim after his first wife committed suicide on his birthday when he was 40. He'd never touched drugs before then - I think psychedelics were the only answer he could find to his pain.


----------



## bluedolphin

Who seriously talks about seeing pink elephants on LSD? Isn't this like "turning into a glass of orange juice"?

ChinaCat was very much pleased with the attention he was causing for himself and his stories on Shroomery and had a way with words of making things sound more far out.

For example he says you will never be the same again; this is to be expected after any serious ego shattering trip of any length. People say the same thing about taking ayahuasca or a quarter of mushrooms or a number of other strong psychedelic experiences. And you can bet eating a sheet or more of LSD is stronger than any of that, especially in terms of duration of ego dissolution. The longer the ego is gone, the greater the "flood of information/truth" (assuming one even remains conscious), and therefore the greater the chance of earth-shattering revelations that may cause one to question the nature of their entire existence.

When ChinaCat says people will be cared for up to a week, he means because they may be psychologically frail in the days after this intensely mind blowing trip. I myself have been severely shaken after one of my highest dose LSD trips and it took me a couple weeks on that occasion to really get myself right. I don't doubt for a second that people who happen to eat many times more LSD than I ate on that occasion would be likely to feel that way but on a potentially more serious scale. So it would be nice to have "family" around to take care of you and talk you through any issues and real mind fucks that may have come up during the trip.

And lastly it is well known that a person can continue to eat LSD and trip for days on end as long as they keep upping the dose. The idea that LSD stops working on your brain after 6 hours or so is false.. it's just that you would need to consume additional and greater amounts of LSD to sustain the effect at that point.


----------



## kman1898

fixingahole said:


> I like the theory:
> 
> But in practice:
> 
> 
> Believe everything that you were told at Sunday school?



My only argument to that statement is have you ever heard of energy? It's in everything, stones especially, this includes crystal. And yes when you make LSD it does take the karma of the creator into account for its final product


----------



## Ismene

bluedolphin said:


> Who seriously talks about seeing pink elephants on LSD?



_I looked in the sky
Where an elephant's eye
Was looking at me
From a bubblegum tree_

Hole in my shoe - Traffic
_
And lastly it is well known that a person can continue to eat LSD and trip for days on end as long as they keep upping the dose._

It's also well known that it's impossible to become addicted to LSD because if you try and use it day after day it stops working.


----------



## laugh

> My only argument to that statement is have you ever heard of energy? It's in everything, stones especially, this includes crystal. And yes when you make LSD it does take the karma of the creator into account for its final product



how old are you? i would not want anyone dosing LSD before their brain has fully developed.


----------



## kman1898

Gordon todd skinner explains of two separate occasions in which firstly william leonard pickard accidentally spilled a massive amount of LSD, each cycle ran 10-14 days but they worked for 5 weeks so 998 grams in 5 weeks and around 200-500 grams per 10-14 days, so probably fair to say over 10 grams spilled on him. He was tripping so hard no one could even communicate with him for well over 30 hours.  Another incident involved non cleaned lab equipment and a "worker" of the conspiracy was dosed off a unknown amount and was beyond communicable for 32 hours and each time leonard and said "worker" were said to have been in a psychedelic state the entire time and that their trips lasted well over 40 hours. So just do your reading and it will show that it is very possible to trip on LSD for over 8-12 hours.

Source: UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, Plaintiff, vs. WILLIAM L. PICKARD and CLYDE APPERSON  Case No. 00-40104-01/02


----------



## Solipsis

Merged 2 threads


----------



## kman1898

kman1898 said:


> Gordon todd skinner explains of two separate occasions in which firstly william leonard pickard accidentally spilled a massive amount of LSD, each cycle ran 10-14 days but they worked for 5 weeks so 998 grams in 5 weeks and around 200-500 grams per 10-14 days, so probably fair to say over 10 grams spilled on him. He was tripping so hard no one could even communicate with him for well over 30 hours.  Another incident involved non cleaned lab equipment and a "worker" of the conspiracy was dosed off a unknown amount and was beyond communicable for 32 hours and each time leonard and said "worker" were said to have been in a psychedelic state the entire time and that their trips lasted well over 40 hours. So just do your reading and it will show that it is very possible to trip on LSD for over 8-12 hours.
> 
> Source: UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, Plaintiff, vs. WILLIAM L. PICKARD and CLYDE APPERSON  Case No. 00-40104-01/02




These men were known for taking heavy doses. Having iv drips of dmt going all day and taking straight crystal. I think they know what they are talking about.


----------



## kadez

*LSD question*

How long would a 15 tab trip last?


----------



## Jackeh

It depends on various factors. Method of ingestion, how much you ate before taking it, any residual tolerance from previous trips, etc. Also depends on whether you take them at once or spread the doses out slightly.


----------



## Solipsis

Hi and welcome to Bluelight / PD. 

A 'tab' is not a real measure of dosis so those tabs could contain a range of LSD amount if not other drugs. But yeah there is something like an average dose or an associated probability...

As jackeh said, there is no certainty here but I think you would be looking at a (near) 24 hour trip including gradual comedown. Or better said: you'd probably trip all day and way into the night before winding down a bit.
But it's really worth noting that it also depends on how much of the tail-end you count.


----------



## kadez

The tabs are about 100ug each, with my last trip being a half strip 6 days ago, what would the estimated peak be? I only ask because I doubt a dose that large would end after 12-14 hrs


----------



## Solipsis

Maybe you could try these two high dose LSD threads?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=295476
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=344091

Also why do you want an answer more precise than the indications mentioned here, in reports and around the internet? I'd personally want to be prepared for any full-day sort of length and usually when you 'break through' and settle into it, everything feels alright and makes sense in a way even if it is intense. I don't think I ever went quite as high, but that was my experience. It doesn't really make sense to be okay with 15 hours but not 20 hours.


----------



## kadez

I'm on call for work in the afternoon, so I can fit a 16-18 hour trip in, but if its 20+ it would have to wait, but I'll check those threads out, the only ones I could find lost timestamps around the hour and a half mark.


----------



## Solipsis

Taking a huge dose the day before having to work sounds like the worst idea ever, no offense.

Not really something you will want to be burdened with.


----------



## kadez

No normally I would completely agree, but it would only be 4 hours of labor, instead of doing it Saturday night and being fried until Monday when I have to drive, I'd much rather try to fit it in tonight so I'm recovered by monday


----------



## transitionsynth

Dude...with all due respect.

You know how they say "There's no wrong way to eat a Reese's?"

Well, that's true. Damned true. 

But acid ain't candy. There are LOTS of wrong ways to eat acid.

And "squeezing in" a 1500mcg trip among your busy schedule is exactly the wrong way to eat acid.

Proceed with caution, my friend.


----------



## Solipsis

You'd better be prepared to call in sick, otherwise still being high on the job might be the least of your worries. I've been stupid before, setting myself up for dillemata that involved having used drugs and responsibilities, and I sure as hell learned from that, I like to think..
Or to get back to the point / topic with less judgement: if I were you I would assume not having come down *that* much yet, just to be safe - and realistically actually, though obviously you won't still be peaking.

What's wrong with taking a lot less or choosing another entheogen?


----------



## kadez

I've been working up to this experience now for the last few months, starting with 1 a week working my way up to 3, then the last 2 weeks I took 5, now I'm looking for the last step of an LSD trip as my final one before a long hiatus, taking everything into consideration I'm going to talk to my boss before I leave work today about not coming in tomorrow. I also wanted to know the duration so I know what to expect and I can plan a for a few locations before I dropped.


----------



## downerhead

It's been about 15 years since I took acid and the stuff I normally got was about like what you said you have:about 100-150 micro-grams per hit.The absolute most I ever took at one time was 12 liquid drops and I didn't come down for well over 24 hours.Even after I came down I wasn't good for shit for about another day-that fried brain,out of it feeling you have after a heavy trip.I would plan on not being busy for a couple of days,especially if you're going to have to drive.You'll probably still be catching trails and just all around loopy untill you get a good nights sleep and have a "recovery day"to fully get over it.Enjoy your trip and make sure you're around good people.I would also recommend not putting yourself into any place or situation that you can't immediately extract yourself from if it gets too heavy.But you sound like an experienced tripper who probably already knows that.Have fun and be sure and give us a trip report.I can't wait to hear about this one.


----------



## kadez

Exactly the kind of answer I was looking for, thanks, I decided to only do 5 Saturday night, I'll update next weekend when I have the appropriate time to take on 15


----------



## Sam mudaliar

Mike. 
There was a fuckin Dragon. In the kitchen


----------



## cj187

bump


----------

